
High-Speed C++ MVC Framework for Web Application - MordodeMaru
http://www.treefrogframework.org/
======
LaurenceW1
Do many people use this?

~~~
aekynr
I don't think so. In addition, they need to add node.js and go's results to
their performance comparison page.

